# Modern jazz trio playing BACH SONATAS & PARTITAS



## DekelBor (Nov 5, 2011)

Embarking on a tour in 2012 playing the BACH SONATAS & PARTITAS
with my trio...would love to hear your opinion 






* * "Dekel Bor's evocative live guitar playing...a fresh taste in music"*
*** *(John Rockwell, New-York Times)*
Http://www.dekelbor.com


----------

